# Top 10 rarest mantis species



## brancsikia339 (Feb 10, 2012)

What do you think? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2012)

Metallyctus, choeradis, toxodera

Not sure wat else


----------



## gripen (Feb 10, 2012)

any thing not in culture.


----------



## Fichte (Feb 10, 2012)

_Stenophylla_, _Majangella,...._


----------



## dlemmings (Feb 10, 2012)

Stenophylla cornigera...DRAGON MANTIS (only 1 inch long) very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Precarious (Feb 10, 2012)

_Ignoramus stupithicus_


----------



## gripen (Feb 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> _Ignoramus stupithicus_


hahahahha u funny!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 10, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> Stenophylla cornigera...DRAGON MANTIS (only 1 inch long) very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


definitely!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> _Ignoramus stupithicus_


geez i justed asked a question


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> geez i justed asked a question


I agree

I know another species

Hormonalragicous precariocus  :lol: JK lol


----------



## azn567 (Feb 10, 2012)

_Parablepharis Kuhlii_


----------



## gripen (Feb 10, 2012)

Trans-Am said:


> _Parablepharis Kuhlii_


yeah i would pay a lot for some of em.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 10, 2012)

gripen said:


> yeah i would pay a lot for some of em.


1+

They're so cool. I saw a website where someone just found one in their back yard and thought it was a normal mantis!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Feb 10, 2012)

Brancsikia aeroplana


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2012)

hee hee


----------



## Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

What do you guys always have with your "biggest", "longest", "heaviest", "rarest"? People are never happy with what they have. To those who are old enough I suggest to compare the list of species bred today (= IGM list) with the species bred about 10 years ago. There were incredible additions to the captive bred stocks, as_ Idolomantis_, _Metallyticus_, _Choeradodis, Deroplatys trigonodera_, yet it's not good enough. Now it must be _Toxodera_, _Parablepharis_, _Stenophylla_ etc.. And those promises of "paying huge amounts" for those species. Similar stuff was told before _Idolomantis_ was in stock, and when it finally was available, the same guys who shouted loudest complained about them being too expensive and started to deplete natural populations instead. If I think long enough about it, it would maybe be a good thing if _Toxodera_ &amp; Co. will not be available to the public all too soon.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 11, 2012)

here, have some pie. tell us how you realy feel...

Harry


----------



## Gill (Feb 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> What do you think? Anyone have any idea?


There are quite a few species in the wild that are endangered, such as some _Apteromantis_ spp.

I think that wild collected mantises should only be imported for breeding not for selling as we don't always know how threatened a species is in the wild. Every year in the UK _Orthodera_ wild collected ooths from New Zealand are sold just to make the sellers money.


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 11, 2012)

Christian said:


> What do you guys always have with your "biggest", "longest", "heaviest", "rarest"? People are never happy with what they have. To those who are old enough I suggest to compare the list of species bred today (= IGM list) with the species bred about 10 years ago. There were incredible additions to the captive bred stocks, as_ Idolomantis_, _Metallyticus_, _Choeradodis, Deroplatys trigonodera_, yet it's not good enough. Now it must be _Toxodera_, _Parablepharis_, _Stenophylla_ etc.. And those promises of "paying huge amounts" for those species. Similar stuff was told before _Idolomantis_ was in stock, and when it finally was available, the same guys who shouted loudest complained about them being too expensive and started to deplete natural populations instead. If I think long enough about it, it would maybe be a good thing if _Toxodera_ &amp; Co. will not be available to the public all too soon.


I reluctantly agree with most of your post but I don't want to. The "never good enough" sentiment sadly applies to modern, general society and certainly isn't unique to this hobby. And though some folks obviously behave in the disdainful manner you cited, I like to think it's a minority.


----------



## gripen (Feb 11, 2012)

lunarstorm said:


> I reluctantly agree with most of your post but I don't want to. The "never good enough" sentiment sadly applies to modern, general society and certainly isn't unique to this hobby. And though some folks obviously behave in the disdainful manner you cited, I like to think it's a minority.


+1


----------



## Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd also like to think it's a minority, unfortunately my experience tells me it's more like "good average". Maybe I am too desillusionated with mankind, particularly as I spent enough time in the tropics to know that much of the species we are used to will not be around for our descendants to watch (keeping them in captivity will be prohibited then by the totalitarian world government). So, instead engaging more deeply into the breeding and the ecology of currently kept mantids, most people rush after the fancy ones and give them up when they failed or have enough of them, only to exploit the new fancy ones. The amount of people who does not behave like this is too low to sustain all species in captivity. You spend then 3 or 4 years to crack the requirements of a particular species and then give it away, only to learn half a year later that it has vanished from the stock, because the space was given by everyone else to some fancy new species from the "wanted" list.

Don't take me wrong, it's nothing wrong about getting new species into culture; but people forget sometimes that this is a priviledge, not shared by mantid keepers of the past and, probably, the future. And instead of being thankful that they still have this opportunity, most keepers still want the unavailable ones. I wonder what will happen when those are in stock one day (given that they are not extinct by then): will those guys give up the hobby because there is no new mantid left to get (and make money of)? Or will they then start to appreciate the tiny and "ugly" ones?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2012)

I for one have always kept the "tiny and ugly ones", I never sell them, because no one wants them, but I do not want them to vanish and I keep them going and look for new bloodlines to keep them, many here know that, I feel they are just as important as the brightess new mantis. But one of the reasons people post these posts are just to have conversation, sure they would like to see what is wanted and what is out there, but most of us including myself have no possible way of getting them, its just a means of posting here.

As you said, it is a priviledge, and without the internet, none of this would be possible, including the conversation with you and many others. It is a new way of working ones way across the world into the areas many of us would never know. Meeting new people and seeing pictures of insects and such only before seen on tv.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. Honestly, i just wanted to know.



hibiscusmile said:


> I for one have always kept the "tiny and ugly ones", I never sell them, because no one wants them, but I do not want them to vanish and I keep them going and look for new bloodlines to keep them, many here know that, I feel they are just as important as the brightess new mantis. But one of the reasons people post these posts are just to have conversation, sure they would like to see what is wanted and what is out there, but most of us including myself have no possible way of getting them, its just a means of posting here.
> 
> As you said, it is a priviledge, and without the internet, none of this would be possible, including the conversation with you and many others. It is a new way of working ones way across the world into the areas many of us would never know. Meeting new people and seeing pictures of insects and such only before seen on tv.


What do you mean by tiny ugly ones? I love all mantids. I just wanted to know. Which mantids were you referring to?


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. Honestly, i just wanted to know.
> 
> What do you mean by tiny ugly ones? I love all mantids. I just wanted to know. Which mantids were you referring to?


+1!!!

I emailed her abt that


----------



## gripen (Feb 11, 2012)

hmmmm what kind of tinny ugly mantids do you still keep that you dont sell?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2012)

Just coping what Christian wrote, and by that probably the ones that come to mind are the "ant, miomantis, tiawan and other "tiny and small " species. Do you ever see them asked for, no of course not, who would want them? Sure everyone would, then why does no one purchase them? answer is easy, they are not favorites of anyone. I love the tiawan, plays dead, such fun, the ant, so unique, the mio, strong and busy, each one has a uniqueness about them, and when they die off, I am unhappy I can't find more, it is not easy as no one offers them, Richard offers the new zealand, which I buy time and time again, last order all died after hatching, so I am doing something wrong, not Richard or the ooths, it is shipping or me as these are wc. The new zealand is a square shapped mantis and I never get tired of looking at it. So now U know!


----------



## gripen (Feb 11, 2012)

i would so love to buy acromantis but your prices are a little out of my budget


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Just coping what Christian wrote, and by that probably the ones that come to mind are the "ant, miomantis, tiawan and other "tiny and small " species. Do you ever see them asked for, no of course not, who would want them? Sure everyone would, then why does no one purchase them? answer is easy, they are not favorites of anyone. I love the tiawan, plays dead, such fun, the ant, so unique, the mio, strong and busy, each one has a uniqueness about them, and when they die off, I am unhappy I can't find more, it is not easy as no one offers them, Richard offers the new zealand, which I buy time and time again, last order all died after hatching, so I am doing something wrong, not Richard or the ooths, it is shipping or me as these are wc. The new zealand is a square shapped mantis and I never get tired of looking at it. So now U know!


I love all of those mantids, but they suddenly went out of stock!!


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree!!! I'd kill for a few mios

Ants r Kewl but difficult for me

I also am saving up money for a religiosa ooth

They r far from ugly lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2012)

next time I have some pm me for better price for you!


----------



## gripen (Feb 11, 2012)

awesome thanks!


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll do the same lol


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 11, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Just coping what Christian wrote, and by that probably the ones that come to mind are the "ant, miomantis, tiawan and other "tiny and small " species. Do you ever see them asked for, no of course not, who would want them? Sure everyone would, then why does no one purchase them? answer is easy, they are not favorites of anyone. I love the tiawan, plays dead, such fun, the ant, so unique, the mio, strong and busy, each one has a uniqueness about them, and when they die off, I am unhappy I can't find more, it is not easy as no one offers them, Richard offers the new zealand, which I buy time and time again, last order all died after hatching, so I am doing something wrong, not Richard or the ooths, it is shipping or me as these are wc. The new zealand is a square shapped mantis and I never get tired of looking at it. So now U know!


Oh, man. I want a New Zealand!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 11, 2012)

Christian said:


> I'd also like to think it's a minority, unfortunately my experience tells me it's more like "good average". Maybe I am too desillusionated with mankind, particularly as I spent enough time in the tropics to know that much of the species we are used to will not be around for our descendants to watch (keeping them in captivity will be prohibited then by the totalitarian world government). So, instead engaging more deeply into the breeding and the ecology of currently kept mantids, most people rush after the fancy ones and give them up when they failed or have enough of them, only to exploit the new fancy ones. The amount of people who does not behave like this is too low to sustain all species in captivity. You spend then 3 or 4 years to crack the requirements of a particular species and then give it away, only to learn half a year later that it has vanished from the stock, because the space was given by everyone else to some fancy new species from the "wanted" list.
> 
> Don't take me wrong, it's nothing wrong about getting new species into culture; but people forget sometimes that this is a priviledge, not shared by mantid keepers of the past and, probably, the future. And instead of being thankful that they still have this opportunity, most keepers still want the unavailable ones. I wonder what will happen when those are in stock one day (given that they are not extinct by then): will those guys give up the hobby because there is no new mantid left to get (and make money of)? Or will they then start to appreciate the tiny and "ugly" ones?


If I'm not mistaken, I'm responsible for the Ant Mantis you got Rebecca, I found then very easy to keep and breed, I would have kept them for myself but there not my cup of tea so I sent them to one of the Best "Rebecca" to keep them safely in culture!

And then there's the Idolo I spread all around the forum as one of only a few that bred them here in the USA in past year's, at a very low price, is that a bad thing Christian?

You've been in the hobby so long that you may have forgotten the joy of getting a rare or semi-rare species and keeping it even if it's just one or two, let alone breeding them and almost "giving them away", I do understand your point but cut us non-pro's some slack, most of these people are in it for fun, not so much a scientific endeavor...

Would you not agree that there's MANY more people in the hobby now than in years past, that will lead to many different types of handler's and keepers going about things in countless different way's some for the good some not so much. To each his own I say.


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree

I think aspiration is a huge driving force for a lot of peeps

Our time on the earth is limited, it's not a bad idea to make the most of it

If that includes raising rare insects then so be it


----------



## MantidLord (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with you Christian, especially the totalitarian world government part. I like sticking to my "plain, native" species of chinese, euros, mediterraneans, carolinas, and limbatas. I've never had an "exotic" mantis, and although I want to own budwings and wide arms, I'm satisfied with what I have now. Honestly I prefer studying the insects rather than keeping them as pets (I'm biased obviously, that's what I'm studying). Hopefully there can be some effort to keep the "undesirables" in culture or at least make sure their natural population is still in existence before the hobby discards them for some new species. When I first joined the forum, Idolomantis was just entering the culture (I remember yen's monster thread about them hatching during shipping) and everyone wanted them. Now having an idolomantis isn't a big deal, and they're being pushed back by "rarer" cooler species. It's a shame I know it, hopefully something can be done.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> I agree with you Christian, especially the totalitarian world government part. I like sticking to my "plain, native" species of chinese, euros, mediterraneans, carolinas, and limbatas. I've never had an "exotic" mantis, and although I want to own budwings and wide arms, I'm satisfied with what I have now. Honestly I prefer studying the insects rather than keeping them as pets (I'm biased obviously, that's what I'm studying). Hopefully there can be some effort to keep the "undesirables" in culture or at least make sure their natural population is still in existence before the hobby discards them for some new species. When I first joined the forum, Idolomantis was just entering the culture (I remember yen's monster thread about them hatching during shipping) and everyone wanted them. Now having an idolomantis isn't a big deal, and they're being pushed back by "rarer" cooler species. It's a shame I know it, hopefully something can be done.


Ok, this is now off topic. I never said i wanted to keep "rarer, cooler species", I just ask what some people thought what sp. were considered rare. It's interesting, and it's my interest, but now people are talking about how we, the hobbyists, don't appreciate what we have. Whenever I have a question, for some reason, it turns into a conflict. So I'm not going to ask anymore.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, your 100% right, topics get twisted all the time maybe to much. One rare species I would like to breed is Mega mantis (Plistospilota guineensis)!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's definitely one species I'd love to have


----------



## Precarious (Feb 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> geez i justed asked a question


Relax. It was a joke species name. Not directed at you.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh sorry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Ok, this is now off topic. I never said i wanted to keep "rarer, cooler species", I just ask what some people thought what sp. were considered rare. It's interesting, and it's my interest, but now people are talking about how we, the hobbyists, don't appreciate what we have. Whenever I have a question, for some reason, it turns into a conflict. So I'm not going to ask anymore.


If you stop, then you are letting us all down, don't stop, enjoy what you want to do, life is to short to have someone make u feed bad, brush it off! for me please!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2012)

Also Nick, sorry the ones you sent all just died, some of the ooths hatch, but the babies died too, maybe to much in shipping, I dont know, didn't want to tell you and dissapoint. These are from Mark. But I thank you for remembering me!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 11, 2012)

:angry: You killed my ant mantis!!! I'm telling on you! :lol: 

I am sorry to hear they didn't do well for you... bummer.


----------



## bobericc (Feb 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Ok, this is now off topic. I never said i wanted to keep "rarer, cooler species", I just ask what some people thought what sp. were considered rare. It's interesting, and it's my interest, but now people are talking about how we, the hobbyists, don't appreciate what we have. Whenever I have a question, for some reason, it turns into a conflict. So I'm not going to ask anymore.


Yeah.. its kind of rotten to make someone feel undeserving, many nice looking species have many special requirements to be left cultured, which is one of the main reasons I haven't tackled idolos yet, ive had the chance but there are already a solid group of people doing a great job keeping these in the us.. sure mistakes were made and lost numbers, but me and many others learned key things and the community has done a great favor by sharing techniques. I do see what christian is saying by not paying much attention to the less appealing mantids, they could slip out of culture which is horrible. that's how it goes though, some people just want to keep the mantis and could care less about breeding, others are easy breeders and pop up regularly. But it shouldn't be the hobbyists fault to want a mantis that's rare or looks nice. It is when there ignorant to the needs of mantis though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry, I thought they were a little old as they died the week of delivery. poor ants nline2long:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 12, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> If you stop, then you are letting us all down, don't stop, enjoy what you want to do, life is to short to have someone make u feed bad, brush it off! for me please!


I definitely won't ever stop. My idolos just molted to L3, and I vow to breed them!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 12, 2012)

bobericc said:


> Yeah.. its kind of rotten to make someone feel undeserving, many nice looking species have many special requirements to be left cultured, which is one of the main reasons I haven't tackled idolos yet, ive had the chance but there are already a solid group of people doing a great job keeping these in the us.. sure mistakes were made and lost numbers, but me and many others learned key things and the community has done a great favor by sharing techniques. I do see what christian is saying by not paying much attention to the less appealing mantids, they could slip out of culture which is horrible. that's how it goes though, some people just want to keep the mantis and could care less about breeding, others are easy breeders and pop up regularly. But it shouldn't be the hobbyists fault to want a mantis that's rare or looks nice. It is when there ignorant to the needs of mantis though.


Thank you. That's exactly what I mean.


----------



## MantidLord (Feb 13, 2012)

If you think my comment was directed at you, then...I don't know what to say, but it wasn't. I admit it did get off topic, but what Christian said is still true and it is a problem within this (and other) hobby. Your question just raised issues that some felt needed to be addressed. Don't get offended what someone said, especially since it wasn't directed at you. Threads like this pop up all the time ("top 3 favs", "biggest", "smallest", "communal", "aggressive", etc.) and I sometimes partake in them. This thread is no different.

As far as desired rare species is concerned..._Stagmomantis californica, _because I don't know if they're in culture or not.


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> As far as desired rare species is concerned..._Stagmomantis californica, _because I don't know if they're in culture or not.


Just for that MantidLord! I shall send you a pair for free!!! Shoot me a PM!  

I have to say _Parymenopus davisoni _has been nothing but awesomeness for me. Even though i only have one. She is absolutely stunning! :wub:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 13, 2012)

ismart said:


> Just for that MantidLord! I shall send you a pair for free!!! Shoot me a PM!
> 
> I have to say _Parymenopus davisoni _has been nothing but awesomeness for me. Even though i only have one. She is absolutely stunning! :wub:


are you going to breed them?


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> are you going to breed them?


I would like to, but all i have is one female. If i get her to adulthood? I will try to acquire a male? Not going to be easy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2012)

never had that species, not even sure what they look like :{


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 14, 2012)

Was it hard acquiring a female?


----------



## ismart (Feb 14, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Was it hard acquiring a female?


Yes, they were hard to acquire. And costly! She was one of the ten that were sent. She was the only one to survive the trip.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 14, 2012)

ismart said:


> Yes, they were hard to acquire. And costly! She was one of the ten that were sent. She was the only one to survive the trip.


Wow. They must be really hard to care for.


----------



## ismart (Feb 15, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Wow. They must be really hard to care for.


Actually, she has so far proven to be quite easy to care for. I keep her similar to my ochids. No issues as of yet! Hopefully it will stay that way?


----------



## geohaber (Feb 16, 2012)

Shivaramantis Indii http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoffhaberman/4801535769/


----------



## gripen (Feb 16, 2012)

geohaber said:


> Shivaramantis Indii http://www.flickr.co...man/4801535769/


ahhaha nice!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 17, 2012)

geohaber said:


> Shivaramantis Indii http://www.flickr.co...man/4801535769/


lol but something tells me that's not a real species :shifty:


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Feb 17, 2012)

Christian good to see you back  it seems you were gone for some time how was your trips enlighten me please [email protected]

Chris


----------



## geohaber (Feb 17, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> lol but something tells me that's not a real species :shifty:


I don't know why you would think that, just google it, there are 3 pages of references :clown: :clown: :shifty:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 17, 2012)

geohaber said:


> I don't know why you would think that, just google it, there are 3 pages of references :clown: :clown: :shifty:


\Hmm... It's funny how all of those pages have your pictures on it :shifty:


----------

